# NOT for tourists. Most unpresentable places. Ghettos



## Andeval (Jan 8, 2010)

We've seen lots of beautiful places here, but the World has not only city downtowns and rich areas. Let's post pics of scary places in different cities, that you don't wanna find yourself in at night time or whenever. hno:
Let's look at the other side, the dark side. 

Camden, NJ














































South Bronx, NY


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

There is already a thread for this here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308649

BTW, yeah, Camden's pretty spooky.


----------



## Andeval (Jan 8, 2010)

whoops. del then


----------

